# Infinite Woodwinds — Welcome to the Next Generation // Update 1.1 adds an E-flat clarinet!



## aaronventure (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Kent (Jun 24, 2019)

As a (recovering) woodwind player... this is amazing. Well done!!


----------



## constaneum (Jun 24, 2019)

i saw you have growl, flutter....what about trills ?


----------



## aaronventure (Jun 24, 2019)

constaneum said:


> i saw you have growl, flutter....what about trills ?


You trill right on the keyboard. However fast or slow you want. Whatever interval you want (although three-octave trills on clarinets do sound funny).


----------



## CT (Jun 24, 2019)

I really appreciate how many classical examples you've used for demos here. I'm definitely keeping an eye on this, and your brass.


----------



## axb312 (Jun 24, 2019)

@aaronventure Sounds nice. Please check the "View bundles" link on the Infinite Woodwinds page.


----------



## constaneum (Jun 24, 2019)

Btw, the demo for Dance of the Reed flutes.....is that Infinite Strings i'm hearing ??? hehe


----------



## constaneum (Jun 24, 2019)

i'm liking mainly on the extremely low memory footprint, flexibility of the instruments, consistencies and wide range of instruments sampled. Tone wise not too bad as well. However, i'm curious how complex is the programming part. Lots of midi CC involved is it ?


----------



## DANIELE (Jun 24, 2019)

Ouch Aaron, exactly the day I returned to work...you should have some mind reading capabilities, now I have to wait for this evening to listen to the demos. 

And now striiiings time!!


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 25, 2019)

Listened to the walk-through. I'd say you've done a fantastic job! Congrats!!


----------



## leon chevalier (Jun 25, 2019)

Sound great ! Congrats !


----------



## aaronventure (Jun 25, 2019)

constaneum said:


> Btw, the demo for Dance of the Reed flutes.....is that Infinite Strings i'm hearing ??? hehe


No, starting development tomorrow. I've yet to actually record anything. Everything's planned out, though. 



constaneum said:


> i'm liking mainly on the extremely low memory footprint, flexibility of the instruments, consistencies and wide range of instruments sampled. Tone wise not too bad as well. However, i'm curious how complex is the programming part. Lots of midi CC involved is it ?


You can download MIDI files for each demo and see for yourself. Most of the parts were just performed right in. I use Geco MIDI for Leap Motion and it lets me do up to 5 controllers with a single hand. Playing in Dynamics, Vibrato Depth and Rate is all very easy and intuitive with it. 

The whole thing is very fun to play. I'd spend hours just soloing.

If you only have 1 controller, you can always perform the controllers 1 by 1, or draw in vibrato later. 

Whether you're playing or sequencing, you're using Dynamics, Note Velocity and Note Duration to shape any line and any note, be it long or short. Use Vibrato for added expression. You can also play Vibrato right on the modhweel/with a breath controller. If you're playing, you're doing it all at the same time, so sometimes you can get a piece done as fast as you can play the parts in. Very fast and complex runs are easier if you just sequence them. 

When I was updating the Mars demo for the release of woodwinds (I had to throw out the lib that was in there and do all the woodwind parts again for Infinite Woodwinds), it took me a single afternoon to get all 15 woodwind parts recorded. I'm talking about ~7 minutes per part here.

But even if you suck at playing, you'll get better results in a shorter time even if you're sequencing (at least I did), since you already know if your head how your want the note to sound and you just draw exactly that in the CC1 lane. You don't worry whether "it can do this type of melody" so melody complexity doesn't really impact the time it takes to draw in the controllers. You don't have to hunt for articulations 'till you find the right one, or do stretching or anything. Think of CC1 as the exact amount of breath, with each of the 127 values important and noticeable. You can hear vibrato even when the amount is small, and what you're actually hearing is the Dynamics slider moving by ~2 or ~3 values (out of 127) in the background. Full dynamic range is at your disposal and you have infinite ways to inflect a single note.


----------



## DANIELE (Jun 25, 2019)

aaronventure said:


> No, *starting development tomorrow*. I've yet to actually record anything. Everything's planned out, though.



Yeah, great to hear that!!!


----------



## Harzmusic (Jun 25, 2019)

Wow.
This sounds great and like something I actually need. Insanely small RAM footprint for all the things it does. How is the CPU workload?


----------



## constaneum (Jun 25, 2019)

Harzmusic said:


> Wow.
> This sounds great and like something I actually need. Insanely small RAM footprint for all the things it does. How is the CPU workload?



yea. curious on that as well.


----------



## aaronventure (Jun 25, 2019)

Harzmusic said:


> Wow.
> This sounds great and like something I actually need. Insanely small RAM footprint for all the things it does. How is the CPU workload?


If you enable mixed mic, its CPU usage is reduced by 40% and is then less than that of an average patch.

As I was updating some Infinite Brass demos for the woodwinds release, I was switching out the existing woodwind instruments in the project. I all cases total CPU usage went down (using Mixed Mic), project sizes went down, project loading and saving time went down by A LOT.

I can run the Mars demo, fully mixed and all, at 1024 buffer on my old i5 4690 in real time. I suppose if you have a better interface solution than a Scarlet on Windows, it's working even better.

Mixed Mic can be enabled with a controller, so you can pick one of the 5 mixes that you like, work with that and then easily switch to triple mics and whatever mix you dialed in before rendering.


----------



## I like music (Jun 25, 2019)

I've got some crappy old i5 from 2014 (I can't even remember what it is) and I could run a full brass section without a hitch. I basically threw out my other brass libraries because the brass allowed me to get stuff done very very quickly. 

These sound amazing @aaronventure. Hope you get lots of takers.


----------



## aaronventure (Jun 25, 2019)

I like music said:


> I've got some crappy old i5 from 2014 (I can't even remember what it is) and I could run a full brass section without a hitch. I basically threw out my other brass libraries because the brass allowed me to get stuff done very very quickly.
> 
> These sound amazing @aaronventure. Hope you get lots of takers.


And Woodwinds are even lighter, both on RAM and CPU


----------



## DANIELE (Jun 25, 2019)

I like music said:


> I've got some crappy old i5 from 2014 (I can't even remember what it is) and I could run a full brass section without a hitch. I basically threw out my other brass libraries because the brass allowed me to get stuff done very very quickly.
> 
> These sound amazing @aaronventure. *Hope you get lots of takers*.



Yeah I quote that.

This orchestra will be great for the future Surface I'll buy.


----------



## I like music (Jun 25, 2019)

@aaronventure - hey, did you say you had added IW to the Brass demos now?


----------



## aaronventure (Jun 25, 2019)

constaneum said:


> Lots of midi CC involved is it ?


Btw, all the controls (except the mute and solo buttons, but these are assignable as well) are already assigned to controllers, and it's consistent across Infinite Woodwinds and Infinite Brass. You only have re-assign if you want, or you can use a MIDI mapper inside your DAW to re-route your existing controllers. 

The controllers are all listed in the manual, so once you have these set up on your hardware (or routed inside the DAW), it's literally plug-and-play.


----------



## aaronventure (Jun 25, 2019)

I like music said:


> @aaronventure - hey, did you say you had added IW to the Brass demos now?


Yes, all demos use (and will always use; I'll always update them) latest versions of Infinite Brass and Infinite Woodwinds. If you download the Mars MIDI, you'll see the woods are in there as well. I demonstrate a run from bar 91 of Mars at one point in the walkthrough.


----------



## MatFluor (Jun 25, 2019)

Question from my side:
Are the Woods and Brass balanced with each other (like - plug and play and have orchestral balance) - if yes, what kind of reference was takes as balance (live, intuition, Recording of X from 1998 etc)?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 25, 2019)

aaron you madlad, sounds great


----------



## constaneum (Jun 25, 2019)

aaronventure said:


> Btw, all the controls (except the mute and solo buttons, but these are assignable as well) are already assigned to controllers, and it's consistent across Infinite Woodwinds and Infinite Brass. You only have re-assign if you want, or you can use a MIDI mapper inside your DAW to re-route your existing controllers.
> 
> The controllers are all listed in the manual, so once you have these set up on your hardware (or routed inside the DAW), it's literally plug-and-play.



Aaron, do you mind to showcase more on the runs? that kind of 8va runs ? i'm really interested with this library. would like to hear more. =)


----------



## aaronventure (Jun 25, 2019)

MatFluor said:


> Question from my side:
> Are the Woods and Brass balanced with each other (like - plug and play and have orchestral balance) - if yes, what kind of reference was takes as balance (live, intuition, Recording of X from 1998 etc)?


Pretty much, with a dB up/down. Almost everywhere, the only thing I did was take the trumpets and horns down by 1 dB in relation to woodwinds. In Mars I had to push low brass up by 2dB. In Rite of Spring, the lone trumpet is up by 2dB. 



constaneum said:


> Aaron, do you mind to showcase more on the runs? that kind of 8va runs ? i'm really interested with this library. would like to hear more. =)


Sure, any specific examples in mind? I'll play it in and post here.


----------



## jimjazzuk (Jun 25, 2019)

Hi Aaron,

Sounds great! Do you offer any educational discount?


----------



## aaronventure (Jun 25, 2019)

jimjazzuk said:


> Hi Aaron,
> 
> Sounds great! Do you offer any educational discount?


I have nothing of the sorts going on at the moment. I'll look into it and what would the procedure be. For now, can you contact me via the website?


----------



## Eptesicus (Jun 25, 2019)

Woodwind demos sound great. Oddly i was never that taken with how the brass sounds, but i'm quite tempted by this.


----------



## I like music (Jun 25, 2019)

Eptesicus said:


> Woodwind demos sound great. Oddly i was never that taken with how the brass sounds, but i'm quite tempted by this.


Do it


----------



## constaneum (Jun 25, 2019)

aaronventure said:


> Sure, any specific examples in mind? I'll play it in and post here.



Like the standard major or minor scale runs ?


----------



## aaronventure (Jun 25, 2019)

Eptesicus said:


> Woodwind demos sound great. Oddly i was never that taken with how the brass sounds, but i'm quite tempted by this.


Brass was also updated and has seen some major improvements, do check it out. Demos have been updated as well. 

https://www.aaronventure.com/infinite-brass


----------



## I like music (Jun 25, 2019)

aaronventure said:


> Brass was also updated and has seen some major improvements, do check it out. Demos have been updated as well.
> 
> https://www.aaronventure.com/infinite-brass



Brass 1.3 vs release is miles apart. Amazing also to see the improvements in those!


----------



## aaronventure (Jun 25, 2019)

constaneum said:


> Like the standard major or minor scale runs ?


Here it is.

Medium Hall
[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/iw-runs-mhall-mp3.20862/][/AUDIOPLUS]

Studio
[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/iw-runs-studio-mp3.20863/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## I like music (Jun 25, 2019)

Wish all developers could put out custom examples post-launch, as you're doing here. Runs sound great!


----------



## Jonathan Moray (Jun 25, 2019)

I like music said:


> Wish all developers could put out custom examples post-launch, as you're doing here. Runs sound great!



You know why I think that is? Because Aaron has something very special here. It's very apparent that his libraries are extremely playable and sounds great with little to no tweaking. This makes it easy to post quick examples. I bet these examples didn't take more than a few minutes to put together, at most.

While other developers usually do libraries that need extensive post editing for them to sound their best. Also posting exposed snippets like this is very bold and shows confidence in his libraries -- can't say the same for most developers where they post a lot of their examples in context with other instruments.

@aaronventure keep up the amazing work! Looking forward to future instalments in the Infinite series. Can wait to see what you do with the strings. That's the one I would believe to be the hardest to get right if your going the same route as the Infinite Brass and Woodwinds.


----------



## I like music (Jun 25, 2019)

Jonathan Moray said:


> You know why I think that is? Because Aaron has something very special here. It's very apparent that his libraries are extremely playable and sounds great with little to no tweaking. This makes it easy to post quick examples. I bet these examples didn't take more than a few minutes to put together, at most.
> 
> While other developers usually do libraries that need extensive post editing for them to sound their best. Also posting exposed snippets like this is very bold and shows confidence in his libraries -- can't say the same for most developers where they post a lot of their examples in context with other instruments.
> 
> @aaronventure keep up the amazing work! Looking forward to future instalments in the Infinite series. Can wait to see what you do with the strings. That's the one I would believe to be the hardest to get right if your going the same route as the Infinite Brass and Woodwinds.



Agreed 100%. 

As far as I know, his plans for the strings sound pretty good/interesting. Looking out for those one day too!


----------



## constaneum (Jun 25, 2019)

aaronventure said:


> Here it is.
> 
> Medium Hall
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/iw-runs-mhall-mp3.20862/][/AUDIOPLUS]
> ...



sounds awesome !! I also like the instrument positioning function. Awesome indeed ! I watched the walkthrough again and focus on the CPU usage. I've noticed an instrument can easily go up to 15-17% of CPU usage. I'm assuming 5-6 instruments can easily spike the CPU? hmm...


----------



## MartinH. (Jun 25, 2019)

@aaronventure: Wow, I am impressed! The big guys could learn a thing or two from you!


----------



## wbacer (Jun 25, 2019)

Infinite Woodwinds sound great and an update to Infinite Brass as well, Aaron, do you ever sleep?
You better rest up so that you can get to work on Infinite Strings and Percussion and Pianos and ...


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 25, 2019)

Nice, Aaron.


----------



## S R Krishnan (Jun 25, 2019)

@aaronventure loved it so much! Planning to pick this up along with brass! I would like to know one more thing. I'm having a plan to get a harp library at the moment. If you planning to release a harp in the percussion library, my purchase can wait :D


----------



## DANIELE (Jun 25, 2019)

I'm listening to demos, great work Aaron, sounds beautiful!!


----------



## Gauss (Jun 25, 2019)

The demos sound great. Good Job Aaron. I already own IB so I bought IW in a heartbeat. Can't wait to try them when I'll be back to my studio/bedroom.


----------



## star.keys (Jun 25, 2019)

Wonderful.. I would definitely watch this space


----------



## DANIELE (Jun 25, 2019)

Ehi Aaron, I'm watching the walkthrough, may I ask why didn't you put breath knob on all the instruments?

Also I didn't understand if you could have overblown on every instrument or it is only on selected ones.


----------



## brek (Jun 25, 2019)

Sounds fantastic! Maybe this was mentioned elsewhere, but is there some magic sauce to get the size of the libraries so low? Are you using modeling?


----------



## aaronventure (Jun 25, 2019)

constaneum said:


> I've noticed an instrument can easily go up to 15-17% of CPU usage. I'm assuming 5-6 instruments can easily spike the CPU? hmm


I've found that Kontakt's CPU meter isn't all that accurate. At least in this case.

Again, with Mixed Mic it runs better than everything else I used to use on that old i5 4690. Users here can also report the CPU usage. I ran the walkthrough with Mixed Mic off except when showing it off.


Jonathan Moray said:


> I bet these examples didn't take more than a few minutes to put together, at most


Yeah, I just played it in and edited an odd low velocity note here and there. A couple of minutes total. I mean I'm all down for doing that, it takes less time than writing explanations


----------



## aaronventure (Jun 25, 2019)

S R Krishnan said:


> @aaronventure loved it so much! Planning to pick this up along with brass! I would like to know one more thing. I'm having a plan to get a harp library at the moment. If you planning to release a harp in the percussion library, my purchase can wait :D


Harp is a stringed instrument, no? 

Jokes aside, I'm definitely planning to do a harp (at the latest as an update to Strings by the time Percussion is done). Or two. I'll do two. 



brek said:


> Sounds fantastic! Maybe this was mentioned elsewhere, but is there some magic sauce to get the size of the libraries so low? Are you using modeling?


I didn't record multiple mic positions and all the rooms as samples. Everything is done through convolution (that's why it always sounds "right", and you don't get missing ambience when you do fast CC1 changes). There's a single set of edited phase-aligned samples and the script's doing all the work.


----------



## aaronventure (Jun 25, 2019)

DANIELE said:


> Ehi Aaron, I'm watching the walkthrough, may I ask why didn't you put breath knob on all the instruments?
> 
> Also I didn't understand if you could have overblown on every instrument or it is only on selected ones.


Just the bassoons, as that's where it has the biggest impact in playability. Everywhere else and it becomes an annoyance, not a feature, at least in the paradigm of what I want this lib to be. If I ever figure out how to implement it so that it doesn't mess the main vision of the library (which is "load in an instrument and be able to play 99% of the repertoire with ease"), of course I'll do it. 

But it was not planned. Doing it for bassoons was a solution for when the approach I used for other instruments wasn't working.


----------



## DANIELE (Jun 25, 2019)

aaronventure said:


> Just the bassoons, as that's where it has the biggest impact in playability. Everywhere else and it becomes an annoyance, not a feature, at least in the paradigm of what I want this lib to be. If I ever figure out how to implement it so that it doesn't mess the main vision of the library (which is "load in an instrument and be able to play 99% of the repertoire with ease"), of course I'll do it.
> 
> But it was not planned. Doing it for bassoons was a solution for when the approach I used for other instruments wasn't working.



Thank you for answer, I was asking because in Audio Modeling woodwinds Overblown is present (you can activate it with the pedal) in every instrument.

I was thinking of it for flutes for more ethnic type flute for example, maybe you are thinking about an expansion for it.

I just bought the library and I'll test it out in the next days.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Jun 26, 2019)

Wow. I've been after a Woodwind library for so long. I was waiting for CSW to be released until Berlin Expansions went on sale and then right before I was sure I wanted to go ahead and purchase the Berlin Expansions, Infinite Woodwinds comes out and it's pretty much exactly what I need.


----------



## aaronventure (Jun 26, 2019)

Educational Discount program is now online. *30% off *individual products for students (of any subject, needn't be related to music) and teachers and instructors at music schools, conservatories, universities or similar recognized institutions in a music-related subject.

https://www.aaronventure.com/educational-discount


----------



## DANIELE (Jun 26, 2019)

aaronventure said:


> Educational Discount program is now online. *30% off *individual products for students (of any subject, needn't be related to music) and teachers and instructors at music schools, conservatories, universities or similar recognized institutions in a music-related subject.
> 
> https://www.aaronventure.com/educational-discount



You are truly infinite...


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 26, 2019)

DANIELE said:


> You are truly infinite...



Aaron I think he's fat shaming you my guy.


----------



## I like music (Jun 27, 2019)

Wondering how many "student of life" claims are coming forth.


----------



## Knomes (Jun 27, 2019)

aaronventure said:


> Educational Discount program is now online. *30% off *individual products for students (of any subject, needn't be related to music) and teachers and instructors at music schools, conservatories, universities or similar recognized institutions in a music-related subject.
> 
> https://www.aaronventure.com/educational-discount



Does this include Ph.D. students?


----------



## aaronventure (Jun 27, 2019)

Knomes said:


> Does this include Ph.D. students?


Absolutely.


----------



## DANIELE (Jun 30, 2019)

I don't know if it is a bug on my side only but after a long legato (i.e. low velocity overlapping note) the overlapping note doesn't follow dynamics going down and it stays indefinitely at the same level, like it takes a reduced dynamic range and it start from an higher dynamics and not the lowest one.

How to reproduce:

1) Hit a note;
2) Overlap a second note with a low velocity and wait for the transition to complete;
3) Put the dynamics all the way down, the volume/timbre of the instrument stay the same;
4) Stop the note;
5) Try the note again and the dynamics will be the correct one at lowest dynamics.

Is there anyone that could confirm this?

EDIT

I noticed this especially on clarinets. It is more evident in the bass clarinet.


----------



## aaronventure (Jun 30, 2019)

DANIELE said:


> How to reproduce:


Can't reproduce here. Can you record it into a MIDI and send me the MIDI file? Alternatively, try reloading the project/reinitializing the Kontakt instance (exclamation mark upper right corner).


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 30, 2019)

Is this the introductory price, or its standard list price?


----------



## constaneum (Jun 30, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> Is this the introductory price, or its standard list price?



i dont think there's any intro price?


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 30, 2019)

Just listened to the walk-through for the first time on good speakers. I'm really amazed at what's been accomplished. I didn't think that phase-aligned samples could sound so good. And the amount of control beats just about anything out there!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 30, 2019)

seems like things get a little strange in extreme ranges, but all in all I think this is a valiant effort.


----------



## DANIELE (Jun 30, 2019)

aaronventure said:


> Can't reproduce here. Can you record it into a MIDI and send me the MIDI file? Alternatively, try reloading the project/reinitializing the Kontakt instance (exclamation mark upper right corner).



I'll do it, now I'm at work. Did you try with all the instruments? I found out that in some instrument the issue is very subtle.

I tried with the breath controller in the first place, then I tried without FX chain on it (ReaControl and MIDI mapper) with classic controls (CC 1 for dynamics etc...) and the issue was still there.

Did you tried with attack range all the way down? I use it in that position because I control dynamics with CCs only, then when I need to do staccatos I turn the knob all the way up.
Try it without vibrato and let me know, maybe it is the knob all the way down that causes the issue, this evening I will try again.


----------



## aaronventure (Jun 30, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> Is this the introductory price, or its standard list price?


Standard price.


----------



## Erik (Jul 1, 2019)

Playing with these woodwinds for a few days, and I can say that this is really a terrific experience. After all those years fiddling around with VSL, Spitfire, you name it, it will be undoubtly on my HD, but for the first time I have the feeling that most of those tracks can replaced now by these winds. Especially when it comes down to exposed situations in mockup's.

There is really much to customize and that makes it so expressive, but without any compromise to the sound so far (I haven't checked all patches yet), which is unfortunately different from modeled instruments, as they are now (SWAM, WIVI).

I have made a small user demo of the third movement of Mozart's Oboe Quartet. Btw, the strings here are from SWAM which I finally could mould a bit to my taste with TRAX (transforming frequencies to get rid of its basic sound finally) combined with Toneboosters Enhancer plugin.
But the focus is on the oboe here. Undoubtly there will follow more demo's in the next future. Again: it was such a pleasure to work with this product.

Please note that I don't have any affiliation with AV, maybe it looks like. I am just enthousiastic.

If the strings turn out to be equally surprising....I can't wait.

Herewith the demo:

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/mozartoboequartet-mp3.20948/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## DANIELE (Jul 1, 2019)

Ehi Aaron I did another try and now it seems ok, I don't know why. Maybe yesterday while I was trying something went wrong. I'll let you know if it happens again.


----------



## I like music (Jul 1, 2019)

Erik said:


> Playing with these woodwinds for a few days, and I can say that this is really a terrific experience. After all those years fiddling around with VSL, Spitfire, you name it, it will be undoubtly on my HD, but for the first time I have the feeling that most of those tracks can replaced now by these winds. Especially when it comes down to exposed situations in mockup's.
> 
> There is really much to customize and that makes it so expressive, but without any compromise to the sound so far (I haven't checked all patches yet), which is unfortunately different from modeled instruments, as they are now (SWAM, WIVI).
> 
> ...



Loving this. I bet it took no time to create. If the upcoming strings have this kind of control, we're in for a treat!


----------



## DANIELE (Jul 2, 2019)

I found another thing. If I put flutes offline in Reaper and then I put them online in some way I loose breath settings.

Put Kontakt in a new track in an empty project, load Flute 1 for example. Put the Breath Knob all the way down to eliminate breath sound. Now play and there's no breath sound, as it should be.

Now right click on the track, put Kontakt offline and then online again. Don't touch the breath knob, it should be as you leaved it, all the way down, play the instrument and...the breath sound is here even if the knob is on "off" mode. If you touch again the knob the breath sound revert to what you set it at.

In my template I keep all the tracks offline and I have to set this every time I put them online.

EDIT

It simply happens even if you save and reload your project, there's something happening during initialization.

Please let me know if there is someone experiencing the same thing, maybe in other DAWs too.

@aaronventure I cannot do a midi file for this because it is about a loading process of the instrument.

PS the more I play with this library the more I love it.

EDIT 2

I did another try, kontakt standalone, load Flute 1, breath knob all the way down, save the instrument as a new .nki. Close it, load the saved .nki, you should now hear the breath sound even if the knob is all the way down. Touch the knob and everything goes in place.

I hope it helps.


----------



## aaronventure (Jul 2, 2019)

DANIELE said:


> I found another thing.


Alright, I was able to reproduce this. I know what the issue is. Will be fixed in the next update.


----------



## Chris Richter (Jul 3, 2019)

Aaron, could you make a demo of how you setup and use your controllers to play stuff in? I am especially interested in Leap Motion as I wonder how much more I could get out of your stuff with this thing.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jul 3, 2019)

I caved. I did some Kontakt trickery  but it's technically 100% dry. 

Aaron, what are the chances you could update this to have the portamento options similar to samplemodeling? where it's % velocity knob as well as the transition knob.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/clarinetty-mp3.20979/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## DANIELE (Jul 3, 2019)

aaronventure said:


> Alright, I was able to reproduce this. I know what the issue is. Will be fixed in the next update.



Ok great, thank you!!


----------



## aaronventure (Jul 3, 2019)

DANIELE said:


> Ok great, thank you!!


Until the update hits, there's a workaround you can try. Drop an empty MIDI clip onto the disabled tracks right at the first measure, and click in the desired CC values (set your breath to whatever etc.) Then, when you re-enable the Kontakt instance, just pressing play anywhere past that MIDI data entry will set the controllers to these values.


----------



## DANIELE (Jul 3, 2019)

aaronventure said:


> Until the update hits, there's a workaround you can try. Drop an empty MIDI clip onto the disabled tracks right at the first measure, and click in the desired CC values (set your breath to whatever etc.) Then, when you re-enable the Kontakt instance, just pressing play anywhere past that MIDI data entry will set the controllers to these values.



I already thinked about it, I use mostly envelopes, I'll drop a breath envelope in the tracks an I'll be ready to go. This issue is mostly annoying in live playing.

In a normal composition I'll use breath evelopes for sure so it wouldn't be an issue in a use case of mine.


----------



## peakeleven (Jul 3, 2019)

This looks very interesting indeed! =)
- I am a BIG fan of playability in software instruments, and I am not a fan of key switches haha.

Congratulations on your release! =)


----------



## Gerbil (Jul 3, 2019)

Erik said:


> Playing with these woodwinds for a few days, and I can say that this is really a terrific experience. After all those years fiddling around with VSL, Spitfire, you name it, it will be undoubtly on my HD, but for the first time I have the feeling that most of those tracks can replaced now by these winds. Especially when it comes down to exposed situations in mockup's.
> 
> There is really much to customize and that makes it so expressive, but without any compromise to the sound so far (I haven't checked all patches yet), which is unfortunately different from modeled instruments, as they are now (SWAM, WIVI).
> 
> ...



That oboe sounds incredibly versatile. No KS? That's pretty amazing. I hate stitching articulations together to achieve this sort of thing. Sold.

Now to find the money...


----------



## DANIELE (Jul 3, 2019)

Gerbil said:


> That oboe sounds incredibly versatile. No KS? That's pretty amazing. I hate stitching articulations together to achieve this sort of thing. Sold.
> 
> Now to find the money...



Listen to the brass too, and moreover wait for the strings, I put great expectation in them because except for the Audio Modeling Solo Strings I have no strings libraries with this kind of playability and I absolutely want to throw away KS libraries.


----------



## Erik (Jul 5, 2019)

Speaking of versatility.......

So far I never could do the part starting at 0:54 with the same library which also could do the part
preceding that.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/poulenc-flute-sonataavww-mp3.21012/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## mojamusic (Jul 30, 2019)

Fantastic sound! Love the "runs" demo


----------



## aaronventure (Aug 1, 2019)

Eb clarinet coming soon as part of update 1.1! Also big flute improvements, vibrato improvements, bugfixes and more.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 1, 2019)

aaronventure said:


> Eb clarinet coming soon as part of update 1.1! Also big flute improvements, vibrato improvements, bugfixes and more.




what kind of big improvements in flute? hmmm...


----------



## robgb (Aug 1, 2019)

Just watched the entire walkthrough and have to say this library sounds pretty amazing. Great work. Too expensive for my blood, unfortunately, but I'm sure it'll sell like crazy. Kudos.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 2, 2019)

constaneum said:


> what kind of big improvements in flute? hmmm...


Probably the attacks?


----------



## I like music (Aug 2, 2019)

Nice! Do we know release date for 1.1? I'm asking because I don't _think_ I've been receiving any mailings on the mail-list but I might be wrong.


----------



## pipedr (Aug 2, 2019)

I just watched the technical walkthrough, and I'm super intrigued. Sounds fantastic, and seems like you have done something very innovative! This seems to address many problems that I encounter with my current libraries. For example, when I play/program a musical phrase, the first note may sound good, but the next note sounds funny. The notes may not match (leading to a pumping/sucking effect), or the tempo may be off, with these problems exacerbated by combining shorter and longer notes (a library may sound good playing whole notes at a certain tempo, but break down if a phrase has whole, half, quarter, and eighth notes).

Other libraries have sampled legato transitions, legato speed controls, instructions for adjusting for latency, samples of arcs of different lengths. Can you talk about how your solutions are different from and better than these other methods?


----------



## aaronventure (Aug 2, 2019)

Saxer said:


> Probably the attacks?


Actually the noise models have been reworked and given how the noise is a big part of the flute sound, all flutes will overall sound a lot better (the auxilarry ones as well).



I like music said:


> Do we know release date for 1.1? I'm asking because I don't _think_ I've been receiving any mailings on the mail-list but I might be wrong.


I haven't sent anything. In the next two weeks.




pipedr said:


> Other libraries have sampled legato transitions, legato speed controls, instructions for adjusting for latency, samples of arcs of different lengths. Can you talk about how your solutions are different from and better than these other methods?


Sure thing. I think music shouldn't be frankensteined together from separately recorded notes or articulations because each phrase is different and requires different inflections, expression and note lengths. Add tempo to the equation and you would have to sample an insane amount of articulations to cover everything, which would increase the workflow complexity and you would still be constructing phrases.

With Infinite Woodwinds (and Brass) you just... play. Or you sequence by drawing in notes (preferrably without gridlock so that the timings and duration aren't rigid) and draw in dynamics, vibrato depth etc.

By recording a full dynamic range and phase aligning the layers, I eliminate the phasing and instead of having a patch that sounds like you're crossfading between two recordings, you have, for all intents and purposes, an actual instrument in your computer. Scripting takes care of the legato (speed is determined by velocity) and vibrato, and neither are using EQs or something like that. Instead, the dynamic response during a legato transition or vibrato is the script going across the actual phase-aligned dynamic range of the instrument.

Since its recorded dry and rooms are generated in real-time using bespoke impulse responses (which allow you to choose the room size and position of the instrument), "releases" are organic and always correspond to what you're playing. So the final result is an authentic musical line. And with all non-linear behaviors and milisecond accuracy in attacks, transitions and "releases", your performance is always your unique expression.


----------



## mojamusic (Aug 2, 2019)

I’m gonna pull the trigger on this library. It’s too good not to have. This will be my FINAL
Purchase of the year, unless something really good comes along. You know what I mean. One of those irresistible libraries.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 2, 2019)

mojamusic said:


> I’m gonna pull the trigger on this library. It’s too good not to have. This will be my FINAL
> Purchase of the year, unless something really good comes along. You know what I mean. One of those irresistible libraries.



It's indeed a performance kind of library. Curious on how the new flute gonna sound like


----------



## Robo Rivard (Aug 2, 2019)

WOW! Just watched the walkthrough for both brass and woodwinds, and I'm extremely impressed! Everything is so spot on, and the tone is to die for!


----------



## chocobitz825 (Aug 3, 2019)

mojamusic said:


> I’m gonna pull the trigger on this library. It’s too good not to have. This will be my FINAL
> Purchase of the year, unless something really good comes along. You know what I mean. One of those irresistible libraries.



Agreed! My last purchase too!....until he releases strings...then my credit card will weep again


----------



## Kony (Aug 3, 2019)

Probably the best woodwind library I've heard


----------



## DANIELE (Aug 3, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> WOW! Just watched the walkthrough for both brass and woodwinds, and I'm extremely impressed! Everything is so spot on, and the tone is to die for!



And don't forget he keeps refining his libraries. Also he brings to us additional intruments without additional cost.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 3, 2019)

I'm gonna buy both WW's & Brass. They seem extremely playable and can pull off lines that other libraries can't. The phase aligning part and subsequent extraction of noise elements (if I understand correctly) does alter the sound slightly. So imo these aren't the most authentic sounding (though quite usable), but the advantages outweigh the inconvenience. I would use these for lignes that you couldn't couldn't pull off with other libraries.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 3, 2019)

I've been routing the outputs to separate kontakt outputs via aux 1-4.


----------



## imagegod (Aug 3, 2019)

The usability of your 'infinite' series seems groundbreaking.

Just one suggestion:
I think I would be interested in hearing/seeing the limits of your libraries. For example, the very loudest possible brass sound (with/without 'growl'). The sharpest possible flute staccato. The softest oboe sound. Etc.

Just a thought. Otherwise, really great stuff...keep up the good work!


----------



## pipedr (Aug 5, 2019)

...and could you expand on how the instruments respond to note length? How can you obviate the need to sample separate staccatissimo, staccato, etc. articulations? Does something special happen after note-off for shorts and longs?


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Aug 5, 2019)

Anyone got any more demos to share using Infinite Woodwinds? Would love to hear some more!


----------



## aaronventure (Aug 6, 2019)

pipedr said:


> ...and could you expand on how the instruments respond to note length? How can you obviate the need to sample separate staccatissimo, staccato, etc. articulations? Does something special happen after note-off for shorts and longs?


The pitch behavior during attacks and releases as well as noise and volume are being controlled by Kontakts modulators, which are in turn controlled by the script. And since the parameters are randomized every time you press a note, the total number is... well, it's in the name. You get consistently organic attacks and releases.

Since it's recorded dry, all the pitch and volume modulations can be done directly at the source. If it were recorded in a space, the space around the instrument would get modulated as well. But since I do space with convolution, all the pitch fluctuations are reflected in real time so everything sounds correct.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Aug 6, 2019)

@aaronventure

Congratulations for the new product! As amazing as it is like the brass library, it's too expensive for me. That's the only thing holding me back from buying it. 

Would you consider to sell separate instruments in the future? Or provide a demo version of one of the instruments to check out the playability?

And I have another question:
Are the legatos in the woodwinds scripted like in the brass library? I'm also really looking forward to the strings. Will there be scripted legatos or real ones?


----------



## Grilled Cheese (Aug 6, 2019)

F&


Pixelpoet1985 said:


> @aaronventure
> Would you consider to sell separate instruments in the future?


+1. I could use most of the solo woods but don’t need any ensembles and will never use the saxes.


----------



## aaronventure (Aug 6, 2019)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> @aaronventure
> 
> Congratulations for the new product! As amazing as it is like the brass library, it's too expensive for me. That's the only thing holding me back from buying it.
> 
> ...


That's understandable. 

I have no plans to release any instruments separately. I have a demo in mind, but I would have to work out the details.

The Woodwinds feature the same scripted legato like the Brass. Of course the numbers in the backend are different, the curves etc., but the engine is the same.

For the strings it'll be 50/50 as bow changes will have to be based on samples. The slurs will be scripted.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Aug 6, 2019)

aaronventure said:


> That's understandable.
> 
> I have no plans to release any instruments separately. I have a demo in mind, but I would have to work out the details.
> 
> ...



Hi Aaron,

I hope I don't sound cheeky, but will the Infinite series have any yearly discounts at all?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 6, 2019)

My current hope is for a future portamento slider implementation to adjust max length. 

on one hand I like that it's not billion pages like sample modeling, but I do really prefer samplemodelings port time cc as well as % velocity to CC for portamento(kind of like your attack range)


----------



## mojamusic (Aug 6, 2019)

@aaronventure Will you ever add a Soprano Sax?


----------



## aaronventure (Aug 7, 2019)

mojamusic said:


> @aaronventure Will you ever add a Soprano Sax?


Yes, it will be added before the year is out.


----------



## Tfis (Aug 9, 2019)

It is possible to download the manual?


----------



## aaronventure (Aug 14, 2019)

Tfis said:


> It is possible to download the manual?


You can find it here.


----------



## vicontrolu (Aug 15, 2019)

Sorry if this has been asked recently but..is there an ETA for Infinite Strings? And, if there is, will there be some sort of bundle offer for the 3 products?


----------



## I like music (Aug 15, 2019)

vicontrolu said:


> Sorry if this has been asked recently but..is there an ETA for Infinite Strings? And, if there is, will there be some sort of bundle offer for the 3 products?



And so it begins! I think Aaron had said autumn, but that was a while back. Haven't asked since, but am really excited to see what he does here!


----------



## aaronventure (Aug 15, 2019)

vicontrolu said:


> Sorry if this has been asked recently but..is there an ETA for Infinite Strings? And, if there is, will there be some sort of bundle offer for the 3 products?


ETA is Holidays 2019 (as scope got a bit bigger a while ago), but since I'm planning some stuff that hasn't really been done before, there might be unforeseen delays. 

There will be a bundle which lets you buy all three. But it will also be possible to crossgrade to Strings so it's the same whether you buy anything before Strings are released or wait for the release and buy the whole bundle then.


----------



## I like music (Aug 15, 2019)

aaronventure said:


> ETA is Holidays 2019 (as scope got a bit bigger a while ago), but since I'm planning some stuff that hasn't really been done before, there might be unforeseen delays.
> 
> There will be a bundle which lets you buy all three. But it will also be possible to crossgrade to Strings so it's the same whether you buy anything before Strings are released or wait for the release and buy the whole bundle then.



Scope got bigger? Now you're just opening a pandora's box of more questions! Can you give any hints?


----------



## vicontrolu (Aug 15, 2019)

Holidays as in August holidays?


----------



## Batrawi (Aug 15, 2019)

I like music said:


> Scope got bigger?


divisi 😋


----------



## I like music (Aug 15, 2019)

Batrawi said:


> divisi 😋



Oh, I think divisi was always a part of it! May he's now doing agile divisi...


----------



## constaneum (Aug 15, 2019)

vicontrolu said:


> Holidays as in August holidays?



I'll say winter holiday. Haha


----------



## DANIELE (Aug 16, 2019)

On the site is written "Fall 2019", so....


----------



## aaronventure (Aug 18, 2019)

Hey everyone, update 1.1 is now live! 

Update 1.1 brings a couple of bugfixes, plenty of improvements, and adds an *E-flat clarinet* to the lineup. Noise models for all flutes have been reworked and the flutes now sound more lively and overall better. The vibrato engine has been updated and new features have been added, like the Progressive Vibrato Rate switch, which will take the load off your shoulders when it comes to using vibrato. You can read the full changelog here.


----------



## I like music (Aug 18, 2019)

Ahhhhh 'ethnic flutes' with this amount of flexibility will be incredible! Updates sound great Aaron!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 19, 2019)

bassoon is sounding better aaron


----------



## aaronventure (Aug 19, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> bassoon is sounding better aaron


Yep. Pretty much everything was touched on except the saxes in one way or the other, with the flute improvements being by far the most noticeable. 

The saxes, along with the flutes, really benefit from the vibrato updates, though.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 19, 2019)

aaronventure said:


> Yep. Pretty much everything was touched on except the saxes in one way or the other, with the flute improvements being by far the most noticeable.
> 
> The saxes, along with the flutes, really benefit from the vibrato updates, though.




and somewhat pre-modulated vibrato is awesome, because I discovered that I actually like modulating the dynamic range + dynamics simultaneously.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 19, 2019)

flute is sounding better, air is much crispier?


----------



## aaronventure (Aug 19, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> flute is sounding better, air is much crispier?


Yes, the "air" part of every flute is what was reworked. Same for the bassoons, but as I said, with them it's noticeable mostly in their upper register.


----------



## Grégory Betton (Aug 20, 2019)

Stupid question maybe, but how can we download the update? Haven't received any mail yet.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 20, 2019)

Grégory Betton said:


> Stupid question maybe, but how can we download the update? Haven't received any mail yet.



After going on Aarons page and navigating through it, I found a link there "How do I update": 









How do I update? — Aaron Venture


How to update your Infinite Series products to the latest version? Find out here!




www.aaronventure.com





Maybe you can check that out?


----------



## aaronventure (Aug 20, 2019)

Grégory Betton said:


> Stupid question maybe, but how can we download the update? Haven't received any mail yet.


Check your spam filter, an email was definitely delivered to your address (so you can receive further messages as well). Alex is right, check out that page, (it's the same one I link in the email and the video).


----------



## Grégory Betton (Aug 20, 2019)

aaronventure said:


> Check your spam filter, an email was definitely delivered to your address (so you can receive further messages as well). Alex is right, check out that page, (it's the same one I link in the email and the video).


It was in the spam folder indeed! Should have checked that sorry :/

Do you have any input on how many spam triggers you get with your marketing mail client? Otherwise, I do recommend you to use either Mailchimp or Mailjet, they do the job well!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 20, 2019)

Grégory Betton said:


> It was in the spam folder indeed! Should have checked that sorry :/
> 
> Do you have any input on how many spam triggers you get with your marketing mail client? Otherwise, I do recommend you to use either Mailchimp or Mailjet, they do the job well!



Maybe an idea is just to mark his mails not as junk? You can alter that settings pretty easily..> problem solved.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 20, 2019)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Maybe an idea is just to mark his mails not as junk? You can alter that settings pretty easily..> problem solved.



the bigger issue is just that it was randomly in the junk folder. 

Luckily i think most of us are active enough on forums to see that Aaron's put it out, not to mention the added bonus that updates seem pretty regular from aaron, which helps.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 20, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> the bigger issue is just that it was randomly in the junk folder.
> 
> Luckily i think most of us are active enough on forums to see that Aaron's put it out, not to mention the added bonus that updates seem pretty regular from aaron, which helps.


I see, mhm..that´s strange indeed. Normally when I mark an email not as junk, next time, its normally working and sent in my regular inbox. Strange where the dog is buried in that case though..


----------



## Grégory Betton (Aug 22, 2019)

Well, as a former developer in the email industry, I do advise publishers to do the best to prevent their emails to go to the spam folder, because users won't look into it naturally. But yeah Alexander, you're right, once you've show some interests in some sender's content, as "unjunk" buttons for instance, it will work most of the time.


----------



## Nicola74 (Aug 25, 2019)

aaronventure said:


> Check your spam filter, an email was definitely delivered to your address (so you can receive further messages as well). Alex is right, check out that page, (it's the same one I link in the email and the video).


I wrote to Fastspring asking for a new download five days ago...how long do I have to wait to receive the answer? Is it normal or should I have already received It? Thanks


----------



## I like music (Aug 25, 2019)

Nicola74 said:


> I wrote to Fastspring asking for a new download five days ago...how long do I have to wait to receive the answer? Is it normal or should I have already received It? Thanks



Weirdly I had the same thing. Usually they get back to me much quicker but now It has been a week!


----------



## YanJ (Sep 20, 2019)

aaronventure said:


>



I want to buy a Bundle of wood and copper, but I don't see much information. Is there an advantage in CPU and memory calculations?


----------



## aaronventure (Sep 21, 2019)

YanJ said:


> I want to buy a Bundle of wood and copper, but I don't see much information. Is there an advantage in CPU and memory calculations?


CPU usage is optimized. The voice count is lean, there are always only 4-6 (depending on instrument) voices playing. The biggest bite for the CPU to chew is the convolution. If you use the mixed mic, the usage goes down by 40% and is then smaller than that of an average Kontakt patch which has multiple mic samples and thus higher voice count. Also, smaller rooms (shorter IRs) naturally use less CPU.

The memory footprint is pretty small as well (you can see a footprint for each instrument in the walkthrough) and is bound to get even smaller with LowRAM patches in the upcoming updates.


----------



## DANIELE (Sep 21, 2019)

aaronventure said:


> CPU usage is optimized. The voice count is lean, there are always only 4-6 (depending on instrument) voices playing. The biggest bite for the CPU to chew is the convolution. If you use the mixed mic, the usage goes down by 40% and is then smaller than that of an average Kontakt patch which has multiple mic samples and thus higher voice count. Also, smaller rooms (shorter IRs) naturally use less CPU.
> 
> The memory footprint is pretty small as well (you can see a footprint for each instrument in the walkthrough) and is bound to get even smaller with LowRAM patches in the upcoming updates.



Well the ram impact it is already pretty low, what are the features of LowRAM patches? Mixed mic only?


----------



## I like music (Sep 21, 2019)

DANIELE said:


> Well the ram impact it is already pretty low, what are the features of LowRAM patches? Mixed mic only?


The players sometimes refuse to play your music if it isn't deemed any good, thus using less RAM?


----------



## aaronventure (Sep 21, 2019)

DANIELE said:


> Well the ram impact it is already pretty low, what are the features of LowRAM patches? Mixed mic only?


Currently, all samples have ~800 ms of them loaded into RAM. I went with this because the footprint was already ridiculously low and doing this increased it to what it actually is with current patches (e.g. Trumpet 1 = 52 MB). This allowed shorts, trills and runs to be 100% streamed from RAM instead of disk and prevented any kind of disk overloads for these initial ~800ms even with standard HDDs. A QoL decision for slower machines.

However, SSDs handle streaming really well so I decided to provide patches where these initial ~800ms of each sample aren't loaded into RAM. Ya know, so you can save _even more. _So while Trumpet 1 is normally 52 MB, Trumpet 1 (LowRAM) takes only 13 MB. 

Yes, that means you can have an entire standard brass ensemble (goes for woodwinds as well) of solo instruments loaded in and taking no more than 200 MB of RAM. 

If you want to save _*even more*, _you can use the built-in transpose trick and, since it's chromatically sampled, get e.g. 5 trumpets in for 13 MB of RAM (don't foget to move it to a different position). So, let's say, 4 horns, 3 trumpets, 3 trombones and a tuba (or 5, if that's your thing) when used that way will use ~50 MB of RAM. 

How cool is that? So much RAM left for multi-mic'd deep sampled cowbells and whatnot. Until I release my own cowbells (hopefully next year), and then you'll have... well, probably a similar amount of RAM left because these will be even smaller.


----------



## DANIELE (Sep 22, 2019)

aaronventure said:


> Currently, all samples have ~800 ms of them loaded into RAM. I went with this because the footprint was already ridiculously low and doing this increased it to what it actually is with current patches (e.g. Trumpet 1 = 52 MB). This allowed shorts, trills and runs to be 100% streamed from RAM instead of disk and prevented any kind of disk overloads for these initial ~800ms even with standard HDDs. A QoL decision for slower machines.
> 
> However, SSDs handle streaming really well so I decided to provide patches where these initial ~800ms of each sample aren't loaded into RAM. Ya know, so you can save _even more. _So while Trumpet 1 is normally 52 MB, Trumpet 1 (LowRAM) takes only 13 MB.
> 
> ...



Great, I think my RAM is enough for the standard patch though!

About the percussions I hope you will bring complete orchestral percussions and maybe even ethnic/epic ones.


----------



## Kony (Sep 22, 2019)

Sorry if I'm asking a stupid question but does anyone know if a Full Kontakt 5.7.3 library will work on Full Kontakt 5.7.1? I'm only asking as I'm stuck on 5.7.1 and the Infinite libs are 5.7.3.


----------



## YanJ (Sep 24, 2019)

aaronventure said:


> CPU usage is optimized. The voice count is lean, there are always only 4-6 (depending on instrument) voices playing. The biggest bite for the CPU to chew is the convolution. If you use the mixed mic, the usage goes down by 40% and is then smaller than that of an average Kontakt patch which has multiple mic samples and thus higher voice count. Also, smaller rooms (shorter IRs) naturally use less CPU.
> 
> The memory footprint is pretty small as well (you can see a footprint for each instrument in the walkthrough) and is bound to get even smaller with LowRAM patches in the upcoming updates.




Cool，I am here to buy Bundle.


----------



## YanJ (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## YanJ (Sep 24, 2019)

Kony said:


> Sorry if I'm asking a stupid question but does anyone know if a Full Kontakt 5.7.3 library will work on Full Kontakt 5.7.1? I'm only asking as I'm stuck on 5.7.1 and the Infinite libs are 5.7.3.



Use Kontakt 6


----------



## Montisquirrel (Sep 24, 2019)

YanJ said:


> Cool，I am here to buy Bundle.



Would be great if you write some first impressions.


----------



## Kony (Sep 24, 2019)

YanJ said:


> Use Kontakt 6


I keep my DAW offline which is why I'm asking


----------



## YanJ (Sep 24, 2019)

Montisquirrel said:


> Would be great if you write some first impressions.



OK!


----------



## Ivan M. (Sep 24, 2019)

Just watched the demo videos... Man, where where your products a couple of years ago when I was purchasing libraries :( Now I hate what I have even more. This is exactly what I need in a library.
Great job, you're bookmarked for future purchases


----------



## YanJ (Sep 24, 2019)

aaronventure said:


> Currently, all samples have ~800 ms of them loaded into RAM. I went with this because the footprint was already ridiculously low and doing this increased it to what it actually is with current patches (e.g. Trumpet 1 = 52 MB). This allowed shorts, trills and runs to be 100% streamed from RAM instead of disk and prevented any kind of disk overloads for these initial ~800ms even with standard HDDs. A QoL decision for slower machines.
> 
> However, SSDs handle streaming really well so I decided to provide patches where these initial ~800ms of each sample aren't loaded into RAM. Ya know, so you can save _even more. _So while Trumpet 1 is normally 52 MB, Trumpet 1 (LowRAM) takes only 13 MB.
> 
> ...



This set of bundles. It is worth everyone's attention and purchase. The sound is very real. When the MIC is turned off, the essence of the sound is displayed, which is very real and perfect. Although the price is a bit high, it is still worth buying. Because I think the R&D staff is doing this very seriously, so nice voice. The volume is actually so small. The sound is so realistic. very cool. This is also the power of technology. I have not used it carefully yet, and I am also attracted. Your string and percussion, I will continue to buy. I hope to offer some discounts to our old customers. Because I have been thinking about whether to buy before. But now my choice is not wrong. Boss, the price is a little cheaper!


----------



## aaronventure (Sep 24, 2019)

YanJ said:


> This set of bundles. It is worth everyone's attention and purchase. The sound is very real. When the MIC is turned off, the essence of the sound is displayed, which is very real and perfect. Although the price is a bit high, it is still worth buying. Because I think the R&D staff is doing this very seriously, so nice voice. The volume is actually so small. The sound is so realistic. very cool. This is also the power of technology. I have not used it carefully yet, and I am also attracted. Your string and percussion, I will continue to buy. I hope to offer some discounts to our old customers. Because I have been thinking about whether to buy before. But now my choice is not wrong. Boss, the price is a little cheaper!


I'm glad you're liking it.

Of course, all current owners will always be able to crossgrade and get new libraries with a discount.


----------



## YanJ (Sep 24, 2019)

aaronventure said:


> CPU usage is optimized. The voice count is lean, there are always only 4-6 (depending on instrument) voices playing. The biggest bite for the CPU to chew is the convolution. If you use the mixed mic, the usage goes down by 40% and is then smaller than that of an average Kontakt patch which has multiple mic samples and thus higher voice count. Also, smaller rooms (shorter IRs) naturally use less CPU.
> 
> The memory footprint is pretty small as well (you can see a footprint for each instrument in the walkthrough) and is bound to get even smaller with LowRAM patches in the upcoming updates.








This control button does not work and has no effect. Is this the case?


----------



## aaronventure (Sep 24, 2019)

YanJ said:


> This control button does not work and has no effect. Is this the case?



It's meant for low velocity transitions (gliding), mainly for trombones. Can also be useful for semitone very soft legatos with horns, for example. If you lower it all the way down and play a soft legato transition, you'll hear that the dynamics will not dip.


----------

